
The U.S. government penalized Uber for misleading customers on privacy practices - tareqak
https://www.recode.net/2017/8/15/16150818/us-government-ftc-privacy-uber-investigation-settlement
======
tareqak
Original headline: _The U.S. government has penalized Uber for misleading
customers on its privacy practices_ 8 characters too long for HN.

Techmeme summary: _Uber settles with FTC over misleading customers on its
privacy policies, will submit to 20 years of privacy checkups by outside
auditors_

